# Clausing 8520 & 8525 Help



## T411 (Jan 27, 2015)

I want to fabricate a belt cover that is as close to OEM as possible. It looks easy enough but the problem that I have is that I don't have one to copy. Can someone get me some dimensions of one? Looking at the picture I can see that it steps in near the front... It narrows or has a joggle. I need LWH for the top, sides and where the joggle is.


----------



## T411 (Jan 27, 2015)

By the way, my plan is to bend up a single piece of sheet metal and weld in two small triangular tabs on each side where the joggle is.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't have one but I can give you the reason that most 8520 and 25 mills don't have them. They were a safety hazard. Not in design but in use by the operator. They were tight at the hinge and at times did not fully open in the most reward position. They would close at the most inopertune time catching hands and sometimes foreheads. So they were removed and scrapped.

 "Billy G"


----------

